# Language problems with the manuals.



## martti (Jan 19, 2015)

As I got some nice prime lenses that sort of oblige me to shoot wide open, I have delved deeply into the secrets of the 5DIII autofocus system It is a pretty fantastic piece of engineering in addition to which –given the chance– it actually helps you get crisp pictures with the 100mm f/2 and the 35mm f/1.4 in low light.

'Given the chance' means of course that the user selects high enough ISO to stop the movement of the subject and the camera but also that the user know 'one shot' from 'AF-servo' and knows how to select the focusing area.
This, again needs practice and an operating manual to help you get acquainted with the concepts and the terms that are used in the menus.

Now I am reading this: http://downloads.canon.com/CDLC/EOS-1D_X_AF_Guide_for_Smartphones.pdf
While I am not a native english speaker and use strange expressions every now and then, how come Canon with all its international branches of technology and marketing have not assigned anybody with sufficient language skills to write intelligible text? It is frustrating having to read sentences over and over to figure out what it is the writer is trying to express. Thus far I have understood that he is very impressed by the technology involved and that I should be. too.

Yes, I know there are videos on YouTube. They are there to test your patience. *INAPPROIATE COMMENT REMOVED BY MODERATOR. 
*
Why is it so difficult? Or is it that I am getting old and my mentation is slowing down? 

Is it just me or is the writer dyslexic?

Pushing 'INFO' button while any of [Case] is
indicated in display, then text information
of AF Setting Characteristics or Shooting
Scene Example is indicated.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 19, 2015)

When "translating" a document, especially a technical document, not only does it need to be translated, but it also has to be "localized" or put in to words that are culturally understandable by the reader. Unfortunately, translators who are skilled in localization are expensive and there is a move toward the fuzzy world of machine translation... with various levels of success as you found out. 

We are still not at the point where machines can translate effectively and we are no where close to the point where machines can localize.


----------



## martti (Jan 19, 2015)

We are not talking about a local fishmonger here, we are talking about mega-multinational Canon!
How is it possible that they cannot 'afford' a native English speaker who knows Canon DSLRs to edit the language?
Could it be that they are being _impolite_ in a barely detectable manner?


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2015)

martti said:


> We are not talking about a local fishmonger here, we are talking about mega-multinational Canon!
> How is it possible that they cannot 'afford' a native English speaker who knows Canon DSLRs to edit the language?
> Could it be that they are being _impolite_ in a barely detectable manner?



Bigger companies than Canon have made marketing blunders in translation. In Canon's case, at least the users have been spared the buffoonery. 

Case in point being the Ford "Pinto" which remained unsold in Brasil because "Pinto" is a slang for "small male genitalia". Similarly, Pepsi's slogan "Come alive with Pepsi" got translated into "Pepsi will bring back your ancestors from the grave" in China. The "Got Milk" campaign got translated into "are you lactating" in Mexico ... so, it happens!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 19, 2015)

martti said:


> We are not talking about a local fishmonger here, we are talking about mega-multinational Canon!
> How is it possible that they cannot 'afford' a native English speaker who knows Canon DSLRs to edit the language?



Perhaps the issue is not that Canon can't afford such a skilled translator/localizer, but that they choose not to spend the money?

Also, like photographers, just because a person is a "professional translator" does not mean they are actually any good.


----------



## martti (Jan 19, 2015)

"Nothing sucks like an Electrolux"
(Eletrolux is a a famous Swedish brand of vacuum cleaners.)

If Canon does not feel like talking intelligibly to its customers would be a priority...well...to me that is _rude_.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh so true...
Have seen plenty of crazy translations in my days, and mostly prefer to read manuals in English (most of the time that removes one extra layer of confusion).

One teacher I had used to work on a project at the university regarding how to find smart ways to make computers translate written Japanese into spoken Japanese - even that was a huge obstacle to handle. And she referred also to how much manual labour that had to be done with "ordinary" translating programs. At best they delivered some 20% of the text in a fairly ok translated form; the localizations, the proper phrasing, and the rest had to be done all by hand.

Bad translations, or linguistic misunderstandings can be fun though. I once had to leave a library laughing so hard and loud after reading the following:
General Douglas MacArthur wasn't exactly highly regarded by the Japanese people during WW II, but years later that turned around, and during a time when MacArthur was trying to get elected (I don't know to what) he made an official trip to Japan. There he came to a street full of people waving and cheering as his car drove by. A banner over the street proudly stated that *"We play for MacArthurs erection!"*

When I read this I had no option but to leave the library, still crying with laughter...
It is crucial to have a firm grip on the diffelence between "l" and "r" in the engrish language.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 19, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> A banner over the street proudly stated that *"We play for MacArthurs erection!"*



Well by that time Doug was getting a bit old and there was a lot of stress in his job.... it did not mean that he did not love her, you understand, but.....


----------



## martti (Jan 20, 2015)

A nice one, DominoDude!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2015)

Having worked for a large company that sells products all over the world, I quickly found that writing technical manuals that can be understood by everyone is a impossible task. Even within the company and English Speaking and well educated people, we could never find a wording that everyone could understand. We used a simplified form of English to eliminate all but a reduced set of words, but everyone thinks just a little differently and can't understand why its so difficult to understand. Every time a new QA person was assigned to a shop, we had to change instructions so he could understand them, even if the workers could not.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 20, 2015)

martti said:


> I am a bit surprised that people here think that sloppy language is OK because so many companies are guilty of it.
> It is not a good excuse.



I'm not surprised at all. The manuals are reasonably well written in the three primary languages, French, Spanish and English. Canon sells most of its products in regions where the users are fluent in at least one of the three languages. 

For other countries, I'm guessing that the user base doesn't amount to much to Canon on a global scale, so like any big corporation, Canon doesn't take any additional trouble with its manuals. 

Nevertheless, it would be foolish on the part of Canon to get something translated very specifically into a local language. Translation involves interpretation which is subjective. Having multiple manuals meaning multiple things is awfully unwise.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I think some of the problem is that even perfectly grammatically correct written content can be difficult for many to understand due to the fact that language in general use is becoming more and more lazy and corrupted. 
I'm not for one minute suggesting that anyone here is suffering from this, purely that it will filter down to translations and then cause the problem. 
For example:-
"Mary is back" Is often corrupted to "Mary's back" which means the back belonging to Mary! 
Miss use of apostrophe s is just one of my pet peeves, 
Nothing works better than "insert common product here"! 
Ok I'll have nothing then, a lot cheaper than "insert common product here" ;D

I have seen some good excuses here for poor translations, I'm certain that things could and should be better. 

Martti, I think that your suggestion was way out of order, maybe fired and sent to language school would be better, these are real people you are ranting about! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 20, 2015)

If people here think that photographers are unvalued, underappreciated, underpaid and not respected; they need to start hanging around Technical Writers. Few in management respect Technical Writers (or even understand what they actually do), no less want to spend any appreciable money out of profit for a good experienced Technical Writer.

After all, anyone can be a photographer Technical Writer. How hard can it be? It is just pushing a shutter button typing.


----------



## martti (Jan 20, 2015)

Canon Europe site has an edited version of the focusing handbook.
Better but no cigar.
Did you guys actually know all this: 
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii/AF_guide_EOS5D_MarkIII_eng_January2013.pdf


----------

